# Lets see ya'lls witches!



## Cobwebs and Candlesticks (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

She looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I just found this lady at a thrift store


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Oak Lane I just want to pull a chair up and hang around in that setting. It's beautiful


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)




----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> View attachment 727209


One of the best witch scenes ever.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)




----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)




----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

From several years back,


----------



## Cobwebs and Candlesticks (Oct 3, 2019)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> View attachment 727209


k
Ohhh was this the witch and shack that got annihilated by the windstorm right before Halloween on YouTube?


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's mine before it was reprogrammed -


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

jdubbya said:


> View attachment 727223
> View attachment 727223


That looks so real!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Rumsfield said:


> From several years back,
> 
> View attachment 727228


This is creepy as hell! Her hands and fingernails!!!! She looks so fabulous. You made her mouth to perfection. I love her pose and the way she's in the woods. Exactly where a witch would be!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Cobwebs and Candlesticks said:


> k
> Ohhh was this the witch and shack that got annihilated by the windstorm right before Halloween on YouTube?


Yep. Had to repair it and modify a few things, but we got it back up within a few days and rolled it back out again this year.


----------



## Cobwebs and Candlesticks (Oct 3, 2019)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> Yep. Had to repair it and modify a few things, but we got it back up within a few days and rolled it back out again this year.


I thought so, that was a crazy video! I had that in mind when I built my witch this year,lol. I thought I need to stake her down deep!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My witch collection really grew this year


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Painting then creating them in steel


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Killed by Death said:


> View attachment 727351
> View attachment 727357
> View attachment 727358


Can't beat Death Studios for a classic witch mask. Love the sign too!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Miss the old girls.2013


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

My ol' girl. Articulated PVC frame with head and hands from some $20 hanging prop and then painted to more closely resemble the Evil Queen/Hag. The cauldron has a wiper motor to animate the stirring action. Piped fog in from behind the wall. Apple is a foam apple from Michael's painted w/GITD paint mixed with fabric glue


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Y'all are so talented! These witches are spectacular


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Why do I keep hearing the witch from Pumpkinhead when I see your post? "It's what you want, Ed Harley."


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

My "temporary" witch from this last Halloween. She was actually cake so guess I will just have to make her again next year!


----------



## SleepyBair (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's my little witch scene from 2019. I had lots of other details I'd intended on adding, but the weather was not willing to cooperate for the entire week leading up. I intend on a similar display (with more accoutrements) much closer to the pathway leading up to the door next year.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Spider Rider said:


> Miss the old girls.2013
> View attachment 727361


This was one of my earliest inspirations. I still refer back to this photo and others of your display. Love it all!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nice to see everyone witches. i sold all mine but one snow white







witch


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> View attachment 727209


Amazing!!!!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Love all the witches!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thought I'd post a couple pics. They're from 2017 and 2018 respectively...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Those are fantstic Joker!!! And I love seeing the nun in the background too!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Hearthfire! And great eye-sight about seeing the nun in the background. I got the nun from Mark Anthony. He does an incredible job.


----------



## The Gill-Man (May 13, 2010)

WOW! Some truly amazing witches here!!! I was planning on doing my own, using the Death Studios mask, but I don't think mine will be half as amazing as any of these offerings!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Gill-Man said:


> WOW! Some truly amazing witches here!!! I was planning on doing my own, using the Death Studios mask, but I don't think mine will be half as amazing as any of these offerings!!!


If you have a great mask, you have a strong foundation. I'd suggest getting a pair of hands from D/S as well. They compliment the mask well and can really make the figure look cohesive. We make simple pvc armatures and then layer fabric over them. An old black dress from Good Will or even a cheap Halloween costume like a hooded robe type thing can be the first layer. Add creepy cloth, or burlap in layers to build it up and give it some texture and you'll have a really nice looking witch prop. What mask do you have from D/S?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Seeing all these witches is keeping my spirit up!! I just found some adorable witch figurines on Ebay and snagged them. C'mon October!!!


----------



## The Gill-Man (May 13, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> If you have a great mask, you have a strong foundation. I'd suggest getting a pair of hands from D/S as well. They compliment the mask well and can really make the figure look cohesive. We make simple pvc armatures and then layer fabric over them. An old black dress from Good Will or even a cheap Halloween costume like a hooded robe type thing can be the first layer. Add creepy cloth, or burlap in layers to build it up and give it some texture and you'll have a really nice looking witch prop. What mask do you have from D/S?


The Swamp Witch. She's such a great sculpt, she just NEEDS to be made into a full prop! 

Thanks for the tips! I snatch up creepy cloth by the armful every November 1st for prop-making and decorating!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Altered old man masks, hats I made. Also some Joe Spencer witches are my fave....


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Witches are my whole theme. Meet all of mine ??? Greta, Brunhilda, and my newest Zefira.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> View attachment 727209


This looks like a scene from a movie, amazing scene! I am in love!! You knocked it out the park with this?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spooktacularbre I knew we were kindred spirits! Your setup is just beautiful. Absolutely perfect


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Found this classic Gemmy at a thrift store today. Sound needs some work though it's scratchy


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Spider Rider said:


> Miss the old girls.2013
> View attachment 727361


This is such a wicked looking scene! ?


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Spooktacularbre I knew we were kindred spirits! Your setup is just beautiful. Absolutely perfect


Thank you girl, we sure are!  I’m already wishing it was October again lol


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I love my witch. Every year it's a little different.
2012









2013









2016









2018


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

I know that "technically" Madame Drabardi is a gypsy fortune teller...but she totally hangs out with my witches all the time!


----------



## Sharky (Aug 2, 2017)

Monster Clay sculpture. I ran the mold in latex and Dragon Skin. The two photos on the bottom are a latex version. I may punch more hair so this is a work in progress.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My kind of party!


PanchoG said:


> View attachment 727771
> View attachment 727772
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok, this might not be exactly what the OP had in mind about "Seeing your witches" but I love this artist!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Ok, this might not be exactly what the OP had in mind about "Seeing your witches" but I love this artist!!!


I think you got exactly what I meant, my sista!!! I am in love with every century of witches and all their forms. Who is that artist and where can I purchase?!?!? She is perfect! And I happen to catch your post just as Blackbriar came on my playlist!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

She's up all year for inspiration


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> I think you got exactly what I meant, my sista!!! I am in love with every century of witches and all their forms. Who is that artist and where can I purchase?!?!? She is perfect! And I happen to catch your post just as Blackbriar came on my playlist!


The artist is Marco Melgrate Marco Melgrati Illustration (@m_melgrati) • Instagram photos and videos

Imbolic is on the horizon ~ 
Blessed Be


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> She's up all year for inspiration
> View attachment 727806


That is my favorite Waterhouse painting. If you love the Pre-Raphaelites as much as I think you do .... you must go to the Delaware Art Museum. It has a large collection of Pre-Raphaelites. 




__





British Pre-Raphaelites – Delaware Art Museum







www.delart.org


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> That is my favorite Waterhouse painting. If you love the Pre-Raphaelites as much as I think you do .... you must go to the Delaware Art Museum. It has a large collection of Pre-Raphaelites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a perfect vacation plan! I can get lost staring at those paintings. And of course I have all my plans and supplies for the upcoming Imbolic. Such a spectacular time. 
I found this but it's modern. The artist is a woman from California who studied in Italy. I'll have to find her name again








Blessed Be


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

@Hearthfire I know we strayed off topic but I think you'd enjoy this painting. So if you get to the Delaware Art museum... drive down 95 to DC & check out this painting. 





__





Sita and Sarita


Cecilia Beaux




www.nga.gov


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh wow that is beautiful! I am unfamiliar with that one so I look forward to looking her up when I get home. I would love to see ber and see if I can figure out what she's staring at......a fire? A mirror? A scrying surface? With her familiar no less! And I love the way her hand has become entwined


----------



## bloodycorpse (Nov 3, 2017)

Crossbones cemetery this year


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey Kdestra, I just discovered an artist from the Ukraine that now lives in Michigan. She's on Ebay and I ordered a custom a piece from her on canvas called Haunted Brook. She does some beautiful pieces. Her name is Margaryta. ( Ryta)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Just replied on your other post ??? 
Love all the pictures.


----------

